# it's now MH and MF



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

i like it i like it alot


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks Parts Man for asking him to change it to MH MF


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Your welcome!

Andy


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

jbetts, i can't take the credit here, Andy saw that it was wanted and made the change! :clap: :clap: He's always looking to make visiting a better experience for his guests.:friends:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Your welcome!
> 
> Andy *


thanks Andy for changeng it :cheers:


----------

